# Mac Lipstick Swatches Indoor and Outdoor



## TheBluSugar (Oct 30, 2013)

Part 1 
  1.       Freckletone
  2.       Barley Lit
  3.       Velvet Teddy
  4.       Viva Glam Gaga 2
  5.       Cozy Up
  6.       Fresh Brew
  7.       Hug Me
  8.       Lush Amber
  9.       R avishing
  10.   Razzle-Dazzle
  11.   Shy Girl
  12.   Vegas Volt

  Pt  Part 2

  13.   Plink
  14.   Speed Dial
  15.   Pink Nouveau
  16.   Candy Yum Yum 
  17.   All Fired Up
  18.   Up the Amp
  19.   Ruffian Red
  20.   Russian Red
  21.   Ri Ri Woo
  22.   Ruby Woo
  23.   Rebel
  24.   Diva


----------



## TheBluSugar (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## nunnie115 (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice


----------

